# XESTA SLOW PITCH JIGS. SLIPPY and FLAP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Striker Offshore Tackle is proud to announce we have become distributors of Xesta Slow Pitch Jigs. Our first order just arrived at www.strikertackle.com. We have the Slippy and Flap style jigs in 4 different sizes in stock and ready to ship !!!!!!!!!

*250 Gram Jigs: $25.00
*200 gram Jigs: $23.00
*180 Gram Jigs: $21.00
*150 Gram Jigs: $19.00

Please visit www.strikertackle.com for more pictures and information!!!!!!!!!!!!

FREE SHIPPING on all orders over $75.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Customer supplied fishing pictures showing Xesta Slippy and Flap slow pitch jigs in action!!!! We have multiple colors and sizes available for purchase at www.strikertackle.com Don't miss out, supplies are limited.

These jigs are designed to catch Tuna, Snapper, Grouper and many other offshore species.

The supplied pictures are from the Panama Fishing Lodge www.panafishing.com. This guide service are jigging and popping specialists, with a consistent record of putting fish on the deck using Xesta Slow Pitch jigs. Check them out on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/panafishing


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Here are some more shots of the Xesta Slow pitch jigs in action from the Panama Fishing Lodge www.panafishing.com. Check out our selection at www.strikertackle.com


----------

